# Favorite news web site?



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have several web sites I frequent daily, this is a newer favorite, what is yours?

Independent Media for Independent Minds - BlackListedNews.com


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I check LewRockwell.com on a fairly regular basis, although not every day. My morning coffee is spent quickly reviewing the following in order:

Drudge

TheBlaze.com

BusinessInsider.com (yeah I know, it is that "know thine enemy" thing.)

FoxNews.com


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh heck, just remembered this, about 100 free downloads of books, manuals

>>>> MOTHER LODE - Big caches of free & legal survival/TEOTWAWKI/homesteading downloads <<<< (Updated Feb 25 2013)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I have several web sites I frequent daily, this is a newer favorite, what is yours?
> 
> Independent Media for Independent Minds - BlackListedNews.com


That is a good one, I bookmarked it


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

This is the worst looking prepper site you can find but I get a good idea from it at least weekly

http://www.prepperwebsite.com/

Another reason I like it is for the abundance of other web site links at the bottom


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I hit the Blaze up a lot these days.

Breaking news and opinion on TheBlaze


----------



## n00b-prepper (Nov 16, 2012)

What are ya'lls opinions on infowars.com


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

n00b-prepper said:


> What are ya'lls opinions on infowars.com


I sometime listen to Alex Jones on the web for entertainment value ONLY! His interview with Charlie Sheen was a classic. Check it out on YouTube if you have not heard it - hilarious! Beyond that, I take InfoWars and Before It's News | Alternative News | UFO | Beyond Science | True News| Prophecy News | People Powered News to be about the same thing - entertainment.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

n00b-prepper said:


> What are ya'lls opinions on infowars.com


A lot of conspiracy theory BS that discredits it for anything useful.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I have several web sites I frequent daily, this is a newer favorite, what is yours?
> 
> Independent Media for Independent Minds - BlackListedNews.com


I like checking out BBC News - World - gives me a different perspective on U.S. news from across the pond. And it is in "the King's English...!"


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Drudge...
Bretbart...
Newsmax...
and just for fun infowars...so I can stay abreast of what the lizard people and aliens are up to...lol


----------

